
Gab.com is under attack - kimsk112
https://gab.ai/
======
stephenr
This is a pretty good example of "you have the right to free speech, not
consequence free speech" IMO.

~~~
red45
Not..really.

Gab has denounced violence from the beginning. Twitter STILL has many more
instances of ISIS accounts, Muslim brotherhood members, and people like Louis
Farrakhan..who regularly call people of the Jewish faith 'termites'.

Why no de-platforming??? Where is the outrage????

It really makes no sense to me why one crazy person person having an account
on Gab means that they have to be de-platformed by so many providers.

The only logical conclusion is political bias. Gab is known for allowing
conservative/right-leaning view points and this is one more way for people on
the Left to ban them.

I also find it a little ironic that so many people on HN are pushing corporate
rights for not doing business with anyone for almost any reason. Yet, if it
was a Christian baker not baking a gay wedding-themed cake, it should somehow
be illegal.

Trump Derangement Syndrome is alive and well.

~~~
anarazel
Have you read Gab's twitter feed? The whole "We're just for free speech" spiel
would be a whole lot more believable if they weren't also constantly spewing
reprehensible rhetoric.

[https://twitter.com/Popehat/status/1056266704148262912](https://twitter.com/Popehat/status/1056266704148262912)
[https://twitter.com/ClenchedFisk/status/1027690034718224384?...](https://twitter.com/ClenchedFisk/status/1027690034718224384?s=20)

(Note, they started deleting a lot of their own old posts)

~~~
cannedslime
Like it or not its free speech, I don't see why this shouldn't be allowed...
You can talk shit about "white people" on twitter all day, but you can't say
goy (unless you are a jew of course) and you can't say jews are fragile?

We need to go out in the sun more, we have all become so thin skinned.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Like it or not its free speech, I don't see why this shouldn't be allowed

Like it or not, a platform choosing not to relay it is free speech as much as
the originator choosing to express it.

~~~
cannedslime
How is no-platforming even speech? I guess when china shuts down access to
websites, they are just expressing their free speech as well?

When a handful of companies can hold power over what is allowed to be online
and what is not, without a court ruling, its about time to regulate the hell
out of the sector.

------
anon4738383
The trouble with echo-chamber platforms is they preach to the choir by
reinforcing biases, beliefs and wedge issues, further dividing and conquering
society into various polarized, separate subcultures. There ought to be a
microblog platform that supports written debate of every belief, such that
arguments can be settled online rather than spill over into the real world.
The powers that be love it when the "little people" argue over abortion,
climate change, separation of church and state, criminal justice, the War on
Drugs, et cetera ad infinitum. Without civilized debate, a civilized society
is impossible.

